# Noise in upper spindle when extended, Bridgport 2J head.



## Ridetoeat (Aug 23, 2021)

I have not used my Bridgeport in a while and just getting back to it. Just spent a couple half days cleaning and doing a full evaluation.  I have the 2J head and when the quill is extended past 2/3 I get a strange scraping or dryish noise in the upper area of it when under power.  My spindle is still tight on on TIR and side to side has no movement. Watched the H&M video on bearings and they grease new non sealed bearings and for some reason I feel mine needs serviced, is this a thing or should the spindle oiler take care of it after initial assembly ??


----------



## hwelecrepair (Aug 24, 2021)

Barry said he would need more information to diagnose this.  Is it in high or low gear?  Are you doing this with the spindle installed?

Jon


----------



## Ridetoeat (Aug 24, 2021)

Many Thanks, I am just down in Madison In myself.  I was watching his whole list of videos the last few days !!.  Here is a video link, I guess the dry whirr I am hearing sounds like it is down in the spindle nose but only hear it when stroked down, also the noise is proportionately louder with rpm.  Sure sounds like it is in the area of the spindle bearings. My TIR is at .0006 with a well used collet checked on a pin and I have no movement pushing the nose around either. I was going to call you all any way as I need a few things. Thanks...  P.S. I have had this 3 years and used it maybe 40 hours sporadically so I do not have an ear for normal and this just caught my attention, I would normally have only rarely been running it with the quill lowered, I was just kind of cycling everything thru while I was cleaning and going over everything and checking function and tightness.


----------



## maspann (Aug 24, 2021)

Check your collet draw bolt and make sure it is running on center. I've heard them cause a similar noise when they drop down into the head.


----------



## hwelecrepair (Aug 24, 2021)

Take your drawbar out and run the same test, does it make the noise?


----------



## Ridetoeat (Aug 24, 2021)

Here it is with the collet and draw bar removed, About the same really.   I am only concerned because it sounds like a dry bearing to me.   I give the draw bar a roll and it seemed nice and straight.


----------



## hwelecrepair (Aug 24, 2021)

Ya, I would definitely call and talk to Barry or Heather about this and see what they say.  Barry said he would have more questions to be able to help diagnose it.

Jon


----------



## Ridetoeat (Aug 24, 2021)

hwelecrepair said:


> Ya, I would definitely call and talk to Barry or Heather about this and see what they say.  Barry said he would have more questions to be able to help diagnose it.
> 
> Jon


I appreciate that, I will leave a phone # here and Barry could call when it is good for him rather. Doug, 812 599 xxxx anytime, I will delete the # after we talk...

Thanks or the call...


----------

